# P938 Sport or Equinox IWB holster suggestions



## markrb (Mar 13, 2011)

I will be getting my P938 sport in the next few days and I will want a decent, but not very pricey IWB holster.
After spending money I don't have on the gun the holster needs to around $50 or less.
Any ideas?

*Edit: *I have asked around and it seems the front sight on the sport is a bit of an issue with holster makers.
In particular I contacted mdjholsters and he didn't have one that fit the sport model.
The front sight appears to be the same as the Equinox model.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

www.mdjholsters.com

$34.98 for a good IWB holster. Had mine for a while and I really like it. Right or left hand.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Home of the Original Remora No Clip IWB Concealment Holster


----------



## markrb (Mar 13, 2011)

nbk13nw said:


> MDJ Store Home Page
> 
> $34.98 for a good IWB holster. Had mine for a while and I really like it. Right or left hand.


That looks great. Does it completely cover the safety? I heard that the safety can bite a bit into your skin with the P938 unless you make sure that holster covers it.

I also have a couple of questions that maybe you could answer.

What is the Rail option? What is the difference between black dyed front and black oil tanned?


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

The "front" is front color only where the other is front and back color.

Not sure about the safety since I carry an XDs .45 and it uses a grip and trigger safety. But the mag release does not hit my skin.

The holster is a combat cut for better grip and withdraw.

You can ask him about the rail option. Usually it is for any light or laser options.

From order placed to on my belt was only 4 days.


----------



## catfish2 (Jan 8, 2013)

index


----------



## catfish2 (Jan 8, 2013)

Above link should go to n82tactical.com. I have the original version. Works good for me, decent prices.


----------



## RKL245 (Jul 8, 2012)

That remora looks like an interesting concept. Anybody have experience with them?

Keith


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

I hear from both sides. Some like it and some do not. Just like all the others. Seems like a good idea but I wanted to make sure that the holster stayed put. But again I have no real world experience with the Remora.


----------



## markrb (Mar 13, 2011)

catfish2 said:


> Above link should go to n82tactical.com. I have the original version. Works good for me, decent prices.


Thanks for the info, but it's out of my price range.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Don Hume makes some great and modestly priced IWB holsters. I've been using one for about six months now and love it.


----------



## markrb (Mar 13, 2011)

I have asked around and it seems the front sight on the sport is a bit of an issue with holster makers.
In particular I contacted mdjholsters and he didn't have one that fit the sport model.
The front sight appears to be the same as the Equinox model.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

RKL245 said:


> That remora looks like an interesting concept. Anybody have experience with them?
> 
> Keith


I use a Remora for 100% of my IWB carry. They stay put and don't pull your pants down. Really simple but they work.


----------



## jugchoke (Apr 28, 2014)

markrb said:


> Thanks for the info, but it's out of my price range.


I just bought one for $38, $49 with UPS shipping. From N82 that is.

I don't know why they don't use USPS, it would be cheaper.

But I can truthfully say, it's the first one out of something like 20 or so, that is really comfortable.
Complete coverage on the inside, no part of the gun even comes close to touching skin.


----------

